# I NEED A FRIEND/MENTOR TO CHAT WITH



## CutesyAngel (Jul 22, 2022)

pm me if interested


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2022)

A what now?


----------



## CutesyAngel (Jul 22, 2022)

A mentor is someone you can win to and get advise from


----------



## CutesyAngel (Jul 22, 2022)

vent to*


----------

